

How Google Speeds Up The Chrome Release Cycle (Slideshow) - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/11/google-chrome-release-cycle-slideshow/

======
xtacy
I really don't understand: how is this article different from the story posted
on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2089570>? (Apart from being slides vs
no-slides)

